
Doctor Who's first female lead is more popular than many fans expected - SirLJ
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/23/doctor-whos-first-female-lead-is-more-popular-than-many-fans-expected.html
======
dTal
So much relentless effort to turn this into a conversation about gender when
there's been pretty much the same type of quiet optimism one always gets when
a new Doctor is announced.

As the article mentions "there was so much more backlash to the backlash than
people actually expressing displeasure with the idea of a female Doctor Who".
Can we just stop with the articles and whatnot? We don't even get to see her
properly for another year...

